# جراج سيارات مستعملة، سيارة افالون 2010 Toyota Avalon Limited



## cars102 (20 أغسطس 2014)

​*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*يسعد مؤسسة بوابة المصدر لاستيراد جميع السيارات والشاحنات والمعدات الثقيله بانواعها*
*ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه*
*عرض سيارة *Toyota Avalon Limited

*الموديل: 2010*

*حالة السيارة : مستعملة*
*تواجد السيارة : امريكا*
*اللون الخارجي : فضي*

*اللون الداخلي :رصاصي*

*المحرك :6 سلندر* فل كامل

*ممشاها:*80,705 mi
*السعر: 65800ريال سعودى ( لا يشمل الجمرك)*

*السياره نظيفه خاليه من الصدمات والحوادث*

*للتواصل مرسلتنا على*
*[email protected]*
*او التواصل مع *
*ابو عقاب واتساب 0546878989*
*زياره موقعنا *
*www.fromusatoksa.com*
*“ابو وسام”




0019546878989*
*ارجوا مراعاة فرق التوقيت بين السعودية وامريكا لذا نرجوا ان يكون الاتصال من بعد صلاة العشاء الى الفجر بتوقيت السعودية "*
*معلومات اضافية =*
*السيارة موجودة بأمريكا وتصل حسب الطلب … مدة وصول السيارة من 45 – 60 يوم من تاريخ الشراء وتوقيع العقد لدينا بالمؤسسة . العقد المبرم سيضمن السيارة من حيث البودي والماكينة والجير والد فرنس الجمرك 5 % من قيمة السياره*

*للمزيد *
*تويتر*
*https://twitter.com/ExporterGate*
* او منتدنا *
*http://fromusatoksa.com/forum/forum.php*

*او الفيس *
*https://www.facebook.com/exportergate?ref=hl*

*او الانستقرام *
*http://instagram.com/exportgate*




 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------

